
No one is ready for California’s new consumer privacy law - agluszak
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/31/21039228/california-ccpa-facebook-microsoft-gdpr-privacy-law-consumer-data-regulation
======
unlinked_dll
_Going to be mildly toxic for a second, because I care about my privacy a lot.
Apologies for the vitriol in advance_

Boohoo. Y'all had 15 months to figure it out, not including the prep time
while the referendum was debated in public.

>How is a company going to ensure it is deleting the right customer’s data
without collecting more information to verify them?

Why are you collecting PID without the ability to verify it belongs to the
right customer in the first place? Why do you want to store the information I
use to verify myself to you _after I ask you to delete everything?_

>The broad definition of ‘sale’ is a pain point for a lot of companies because
it potentially includes sharing information for online advertising,

You're goddamn right it does. This is exactly why I voted for the bill.

------
guitarbill
While we're here, would be good to report Vox Media, the owners of The Verge
to your European DPA. They have offices in London; and their cookie dialog is
bullshit:

> We use cookies and other tracking technologies to improve your browsing
> experience on our site, show personalized content and targeted ads, analyze
> site traffic, and understand where our audiences come from. To learn more or
> opt-out, read our Cookie Policy. Please also read our Privacy Notice and
> Terms of Use, which became effective December 20, 2019.

> By choosing I Accept, you consent to our use of cookies and other tracking
> technologies.

I don't consent. And I hope GDPR and CCPA take their toll on this kind of
scum. How did we get to the point where websites that I don't sign into have
ToS? Meanwhile, I'll be adding yet another site to my PiHole blacklist.

------
kwhitefoot
Complying with the GDPR is easy so long as you are honest and not
exploitative. Just only collect information that is needed for the operation
of the service.

------
bwb
Hah I read this and thought... well consumers are ready, businesses are not
ready though.

In all seriousness though, this is going to take a while to shake out, same as
GDPR.

